# Artemis passed away today and I feel heartbroken



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

He was fine until a few days ago when he started spending most of his time in or around his floating log and yesterday he wouldn't eat. This morning he appeared to have slight pineconing over his body but he wasn't bloated. I moved him into a little cup at the surface of his tank because he was having some difficulty swimming and then he passed away a few hours later. Maybe it was his swim bladder but I also think my gh was a little too high because I was trying to raise it for my snails.
I'm not looking for diagnosis or answers, I just wanted to share, I guess. I'm really upset about it and I've been moping around. My boyfriend said "I'm not trying to be mean or anything but everything dies." I know it's true but I was really attached to Artemis even though I only got him 6ish months ago. I still have Flitter but I'm just really upset, I havent lost a fish in years.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

So sorry to hear he passed, I completely understand about your attachment. Hard too when they go so suddenly.

Not to be too personal, but that's rather callous of the bf.. you have feelings for these living creatures that are valid, and understood by many. Sometimes people say things like that when they can't admit their own attachment and emotions in general. Yes, all things die, and yes, fish often die sooner than some other creatures and it's healthy to accept that and appreciate the time we have with them, and with all living things, but it doesn't mean it doesn't hurt to not have them there in your daily life.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Right after I posted this I realized there was a memorial section, oops. Yea my boyfriend can be insensitive about some things but I won't let it get to me.
I looked through all my photos of Artemis on my phone and am glad to say there are quite a few. I want to upload them to my account here and also do a memorial painting of Artemis. I didnt even realize how attached I was until I lost him.
Thank you for your sympathy and concern.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so easy to get attached to them and some people will never understand how we can care so much about them.

If you want I can move this to the memorial section, or you can start a new thread in the memorial section and I can merge this thread with it.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Tjank you Rainbo, I would like the thread moved if it's easy to do so.
I'll be adding the photos to a folder in the gallery when I figure it out.


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

I am sorry for your loss. I can understand how difficult it is to watch them go 😔. 
Not long time ago I lost my Peanut and my husband impulsively brought me another betta to replace him. My tank is not empty, but there is emptiness in my heart. Untill today I wake up and look for Peanut just to realize there is someone else in my tank.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

:crying: I look for Artemis too, I'm sure I will for a long while. Sorry about your Peanut, may they both swim in peace.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

CosmicSyringe said:


> Tjank you Rainbo, I would like the thread moved if it's easy to do so.
> I'll be adding the photos to a folder in the gallery when I figure it out.


Not a problem at all, I was happy to do it for you.


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. So hard when you loss a pet no matter what it is.  I hope you find the answers you are looking for!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you OrangeCrown, you're exactly right - it's tough! I'm pretty certain I had my harness raised a little too much because i wanted there to be enough for my snails and shrimp though my other betta who lived in that tank (with divider) is perfectly fine.


----------



## littlebettafishy (Aug 19, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. Looking at the photos of Artemis, he was a very handsome and beautiful boy! Know you gave him a good life, and he was happy! He will live on in the memories you have and the care you will give to other finned loved ones. All my hope for the best!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes he was handsome, I hope my girl Flitter never forgets him either. It will take me probably another week to upload all my photos of him. Thank you for your condolences and hope.


----------

